# Masi Oka - 64th Annual Golden Globe Awards (7x)



## Light (19 Jan. 2007)

​


----------



## AMUN (20 Jan. 2007)

Danke für Masi... er ist ein toller Schauspieler


----------



## rise (20 Jan. 2007)

Höre den Namen zum ersten Mal und sehe ihn auch zm ersten Mal

Danke für die Pics!:thumbup:


----------

